# Help with TRT dosing!!



## Bradin929 (Oct 6, 2021)

Very long story short....I went to a TRT clinic with very low free t levels, my total was around 480. I'm 31 and active, no medical history. Stayed on 200mg test cyp and 1mg arimidex for approx 2 years. Last draw showed my total levels around 390. They lowered arimidex to 1/2 mg per week and stayed on 200mg. Test still was very low after 90 days passed. They did not want to change my dose or listen to how I felt so I started using a different clinic. 

The new "clinic" doesn't take insurance like my last did. I'm currently on 100mg of test enanthate twice per week. No AAI. Costing me $150 per month. $50 extra for every 50mg I go up and extra $50 for AAI or HCG. I havent taken my first blood test yet, but I'm scared to quit trt now, I'm afraid my levels will always be low. What should I do? Ween myself off TRT and buy some clomid and HCG, continue and hope for the best or say screw the clinics and just cycle my own and pay for labs? 

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2021)

So wait.... 
Your levels went DOWN on 200mg a week? 

200mg a week is a ton for trt. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradin929 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes. It went down. I couldn't understand how that made ANY sense. They couldn't answer why either. Just told me to wait another 90 days and do another blood draw. That's when I bit my tongue and left.

And they were using the same measuring scale. Same lab company. Nothing changed.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 6, 2021)

Bradin929 said:


> Yes. It went down. I couldn't understand how that made ANY sense. They couldn't answer why either. Just told me to wait another 90 days and do another blood draw. That's when I bit my tongue and left.
> 
> And they were using the same measuring scale. Same lab company. Nothing changed.


If you took 200 mg per week of test and weren't in the neighborhood of 1000 total test, that clinic was selling you garbage.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Fake test ....and at 480(guess depends how you felt vs how trt made you feel)why would you go on trt. That clinic okeedoked the shit out of you it sounds like.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 6, 2021)

Something is off. Either the medicine or the lab.


----------



## Bradin929 (Oct 6, 2021)

It was Perrigo brand I was getting from Walgreens. I'm taking Empower Pharmacy brand now sub injections.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Bradin929 said:


> It was Perrigo brand I was getting from Walgreens. I'm taking Empower Pharmacy brand now sub injections.


Idk man that’s interesting to say the least ...like said above you should be in the ballpark of 1000...could be a bad lab result...if you end up going the self prescribed route you can still get bloodwork privately as long as you’re not in New York or any others that outlaw it


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 6, 2021)

Yeah, way cheaper to get your own test. I order labs through Ulta all the time. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Bradin929 (Oct 6, 2021)

To be honest, the only thing I noticed was very fast recovery time from weight lifting. I was just feeling very lethargic, not making progress and wanted to give it a shot at first.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 6, 2021)

Been on Empower test cyp for TRT for
Years and it is always on point.


----------



## Bradin929 (Oct 6, 2021)

Glad to hear that. Gives me some hope. I have about a month and a half then going to do my labs. Hope my shit is right this time!


Blusoul24 said:


> Been on Empower test cyp for TRT for
> Years and it is always on point.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 8, 2021)

Bradin929 said:


> Ween myself off TRT and buy some clomid and HCG, continue and hope for the best or say screw the clinics and just cycle my own and pay for labs?
> 
> Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


My opinion (for whatever that's worth) is this is "advanced users" type territory. Do you have a reliable connect to consistently receive your test? Not terribly difficult, but something to consider. Do you understand how to read and analyze your blood work? When to order different tests at different points? Do you have a grasp on clearance and cleaving times of different esthers and how that will impact peak and trough serum concentrations? Are you planning to cycle and cruise forever (I think you are if you're looking for medical TRT). This is all information you can learn for free, but not everyone is willing to take the time to do all that. A clinic makes all of this very straight forward but you're going to pay quite a bit more (I was paying 200 a vial script and 40 a vial UGL same dose).


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 8, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> (I was paying 200 a vial script and 40 a vial UGL same dose).


Homebrew costs well under 5 to make (all costs included)


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Homebrew costs well under 5 to make (all costs included)


For sure, but I'm not able to homebrew the compounds I buy in addition to the test. For replacement/cruise I could absolutely see it and I'm deeply interested in popping up in that section of the forum at some point.


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Homebrew costs well under 5 to make (all costs included)


Out of curiosity, what's the difference in legal punishment if you get caught manufacturing steroids, vs simply getting caught buying pre made for personal use? 

I imagine it's a massive difference.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the difference in legal punishment if you get caught manufacturing steroids, vs simply getting caught buying pre made for personal use?
> 
> I imagine it's a massive difference.


Probably be charged with distribution or intent to distribute. I don't know the actual charge in years, but as you suggest it would be massive.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the difference in legal punishment if you get caught manufacturing steroids, vs simply getting caught buying pre made for personal use?
> 
> I imagine it's a massive difference.


I'm interested in this as well. 

I'd imagine it would be similar to pre made for personal use if you are brewing for personal use. 

In the end you are buying the raw active component, not producing them from scratch. 

I'd imagine the law doesn't differentiate wether test is in powered raw form or in an oil bound form. 

Just my thoughts, I have no actual knowledge on the matter.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm interested in this as well.
> 
> I'd imagine it would be similar to pre made for personal use if you are brewing for personal use.
> 
> ...


I know with other illegal drugs, they'd charge you based on the street value of the drug (I.e. vials). However I don't know how they determine years when it comes to manufacturing (i.e. raws)


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the difference in legal punishment if you get caught manufacturing steroids, vs simply getting caught buying pre made for personal use?
> 
> I imagine it's a massive difference.


Last I heard they charge powders on what they deem could be made from it, also they charge per individual pill not packaged bottle, however when it comes to oils they charge per vial. I have a vacuum sealed liter of "cut mix" that I just revisit refilter and bottle as needed instead of having powders and multiple vials around. I also make my orals suspended instead of caps for that reason.


----------



## Lllugo79 (Jan 24, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Yeah, way cheaper to get your own test. I order labs through Ulta all the time. Cheap and easy.


You can order blood work privately how does that work?


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Lllugo79 said:


> You can order blood work privately how does that work?


The two most common options... 









						Hormone Testing Blood Work For Men & Women Near You. Blood Test by Private MD Labs
					

Order lab tests in 1 minute online without a doctor's visit with Private MD Labs. Take your test at a private lab the same day! Browse 1000’s of blood tests today!




					www.privatemdlabs.com
				











						Online Blood Testing Services and Telemedicine | Personalabs
					

Personalabs is your one-stop shop for online blood testing and telemedicine. Get the lab tests and answers you want, when you want them.




					www.personalabs.com


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 24, 2022)

Lllugo79 said:


> You can order blood work privately how does that work?


I use Ulta
They’re great

Just look up Ulta labs


----------



## Lllugo79 (Jan 26, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I use Ulta
> They’re great
> 
> Just look up Ulta labs


I looked it up and a lot of different options to choose from on the site is there a specific test i should be looking for or a variety test  Thanks in advance.


----------



## In2Deep (Jan 26, 2022)

Bradin929 said:


> Very long story short....I went to a TRT clinic with very low free t levels, my total was around 480. I'm 31 and active, no medical history. Stayed on 200mg test cyp and 1mg arimidex for approx 2 years. Last draw showed my total levels around 390. They lowered arimidex to 1/2 mg per week and stayed on 200mg. Test still was very low after 90 days passed. They did not want to change my dose or listen to how I felt so I started using a different clinic.
> The new "clinic" doesn't take insurance like my last did. I'm currently on 100mg of test enanthate twice per week. No AAI. Costing me $150 per month. $50 extra for every 50mg I go up and extra $50 for AAI or HCG. I havent taken my first blood test yet, but I'm scared to quit trt now, I'm afraid my levels will always be low. What should I do? Ween myself off TRT and buy some clomid and HCG, continue and hope for the best or say screw the clinics and just cycle my own and pay for labs?
> Any help is GREATLY apprecYour test results iated.
> Very long story short....I went to a TRT clinic with very low free t levels, my total was around 480. I'm 31 and active, no medical history. Stayed on 200mg test cyp and 1mg arimidex for approx 2 years. Last draw showed my total levels around 390. They lowered arimidex to 1/2 mg per week and stayed on 200mg. Test still was very low after 90 days passed. They did not want to change my dose or listen to how I felt so I started using a different clinic.
> ...


1st off I would look for a clinic that does accept your insurance. Honestly with a test level of almost 500 is pretty normal and for 31 kind of on the high end.
When you take the injection in conjunction with when your blood is drawn will change the result. When you get a shot it doesn't stay high it starts high and then begins to drop. Example: My test level is 127 so my doctor put me on TRT. 200mg test cypionate every 14 days.  The day before one of my consults I did and injection and the blood drawn the next day. When my labs got back my test was at 1995 crzy high so the doctor at V.A. took me off. I tried explaining that I took a shot just before the test and she said I had to wait for 6 months. Now when I know I have labs coming I plan my shot so it is about 2 1/2 weeks before and it is always low.


----------

